# Finally decided on set of wheels



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

Finally decided to get Ruff Racing R280 wheels with Nitto NT05 tires. I just like the look of a big lip on the rim and the black five spoke pattern. Question is, I would like to run 18x8.5 +35-235/40/18 Nitto NT05 on front to avoid any strut issue and 18x9.5 +45-265/35/18 Nitto NT05 rears, any one running these wheels with this tire size? Could I run 275's rear, roll fender and install drag bags without rub on rear shock mounts? Thx for info


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

Oh, car is 05, stock suspension and ride height.


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

You probably don't have a prayer. Spend the $$$ on suspension upgrades first...you will eventually need it. I've spent $5,100 on my goat this year and havent done a single thing to add more power...and I'd do it all over again.

Do yourself a favor n look up "tire rub". You will soon understand what I mean. Sorry for being cryptic...


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I don't have those particular style wheels but my TSW Thruxtons are the same offset in the rear but 19". Originally with BFG KDW2s (275 x 45), which run a little wider than some other tires, I did get some rubbing. Just a little though. Then I trimmed the inner fender and I also had a wheel shop mill 3mm off the wheel. I do have air bags too but I rarely inflate 'em with more than 10psi. But with the above mods I've done I have absolutely no issues with rubbing at all.

I think that the ideal offset will be between 50 and 54mm. Sometimes I mount on a set of '93 Corvette rims (17" x 9.5) with an offset of 56mm and they barely rub the inner fender well with MT Drag radials (275 x 40) under hard acceleration with the air bags totally deflated. So the offset and how wide you want to go with tires will dictate how much modding you'll have to do to the fender and the suspension. With the set up you currently want I think you'll be okay.

Hope the info helped some.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> I don't have those particular style wheels but my TSW Thruxtons are the same offset in the rear but 19". Originally with BFG KDW2s (275 x 45), which run a little wider than some other tires, I did get some rubbing. Just a little though. Then I trimmed the inner fender and I also had a wheel shop mill 3mm off the wheel. I do have air bags too but I rarely inflate 'em with more than 10psi. But with the above mods I've done I have absolutely no issues with rubbing at all.
> 
> I think that the ideal offset will be between 50 and 54mm. Sometimes I mount on a set of '93 Corvette rims (17" x 9.5) with an offset of 56mm and they barely rub the inner fender well with MT Drag radials (275 x 40) under hard acceleration with the air bags totally deflated. So the offset and how wide you wnat to go with tires will dictate how much modding you'll have to do to the fender and the suspension. With the set up you currently want I think you'll be okay.
> 
> Hope the info helped some.


What he said. I think they'll work with fender rolling/trimming. It's always better to have too much offset than too little. You can always put wheel spacers on to bring the wheel back out a little. Suspension outside of the control arm bushings don't do squat for fitment. There are plenty of reasons to do suspension but fitment isn't one of them. If your springs are shot and you're riding on the bump stops a properly fitted wheel still won't rub. Having to jack up the back is the wrong way to do it and adversely affects handling. The reason I said control arm bushings is that they are the only ones that can allow lateral movement and cause rubbing on corners even if it doesn't rub in a straight line.


----------

